# ماجستير الاتصالات في امريكا او كندا



## tele-eng (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الشباب ... كل عام و انتم بخير...
اود دراسة ماجستير الاتصالات في امريكا او كندا ... ممكن اي حد يساعدني في معرفة الجامعات او الحصول علي قبول و كل المعلومات الكافية ...

ودمتم سالمين ،،،


----------



## eng_arushdy (30 سبتمبر 2009)

والله وانا كمان ......................


----------



## mid000soft (30 سبتمبر 2009)

أنصحك أخي بمراسله جامعه بنفسك ووفقك الله أنا أيضا أبحث في ذالك منذ عام كامل 
أخوك
[email protected]


----------



## المهندسه .. (14 يونيو 2010)

اي معلومات عن دراسه الماجستير في الهندسه الكيمياويه
في كندا من كلفه


----------



## المهندسه .. (14 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى من لديه المعلومات ان لا يبخل بها لاني لا ادري اين اكمل الماستر في ماليزيا او امريكا او كندا من الافضل من حيث الكلفه و الشهادة المعترف بها مع العلم اني خريجة الهندسه الكيمياويه من الجامعه التكنولوجيه في العراق لعام 2009 وشكرا


----------



## المهندسه .. (14 يونيو 2010)

ارجوا مساعدتي في اي معلومات عن دراسة ماجستير في الهندسه الكيمياويه في كندا او امريكا او ماليزيا عن الكلفه و المطلوب حتى احصل على الفيزه للدراسه هناك


----------



## الصهباني (14 يونيو 2010)

أعتقد الحصول على منحة دراسية إلى ماليزيا أفضل . أرجو المساعدة للحصول على منحة دراسية ماجستير لإحدى الجامعات هناك.و ارجو التوفيق للجميع.:12:


----------



## باشمهندس شريف (14 يوليو 2010)

طب الجامعات المصرية زى عين شمس اية نظامها


----------



## sumaaa (14 يوليو 2010)

ASA, you can apply online I can help you to get acceptance, Email me at [email protected], I will reply to you after 1month from now enshaa Allah since I am so busy these these days. Good luck


----------



## bull -run (17 يوليو 2010)

انا ادرس ماجستير الان في استراليا.سدني
UTS: University of Technology,Sydney
لمن يرغب بأي معلومة يمكنه السؤال وشكرا


----------



## مهندس: محمد صفوت (21 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اريد منكم من لديه خبرة فى كيفية الحصول على ماجستير فى هندسة الاتصالات من امريكا او اوروبا او استراليا ان يرسل لى الاجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا
فانا فى اشد الحاجة اليها
وجعلكم الله عونا لنا


----------



## الغابة و الصحراء (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيرا ... وهل تدرس ماستر


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks
me too


----------

